# How do I feed this pigeon??!



## Mpberrigan (Aug 22, 2010)

HI!
We saved this pigeon from drowning in a river, we got it warm and it doesnt look injured. I want to know how old it is and if it will eat by its own? Is it old enough for seeds? 
I found the other info on this forum very helpful!! Any advice is welcome! 

Marie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this youngster.

PLEASE follow these instructions first:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822


Warm the youngster up, it looks to be about 3 to 4weeks of age.

It may need to be hand fed as it may not know how to eat on its own. Wild bird seed and/or pigeon seed is best. You can also hand feed frozen/thawed and drained corn and or peas.

To hand feed, gently open beak with forfinger and thumb and put a pea or corn on top of the tounge towards the back of the beak, then allow the bird to swallow and repeat about 10 times.

Offer the bird water and gently coax its beak to the water and see if it will drink, if it does drink it is possible it can eat on its own or will soon be eating on its own.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Mpberrigan, welcome to Pigeon-Talk and thanks for stepping in and helping this little guy out, he looks to be about 3 weeks old. Here are a few links to get you started, but If you could start to get him to drink on his own it would be good. To do this fill a small shot glass or tea cup with tepid water, lightly moisten your finger tips in warm water, and then softly "massage" their beak back toward the root, and then guide it into the tepid water.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=497572&postcount=10

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=497092&postcount=9

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=475500&postcount=26

Any questions, ask away, good luck with him,

Karyn


----------



## Mpberrigan (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the quick help!
OK so how warm should the cage be? I have heat lamps from reptiles that i can spare, on is an infra red and the other is a plain 60 watt. Which is best?
The feeding technique with the baby bottle nipple look easy enough! (I already have all the baby gear!  ) At 3 week what should the food look like? A mix of formula and whole seeds?
Thanks for helping!
Marie


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Marie, at 3 weeks of age they are endothermic, their can self regulate and maintain their body temperature, so unless ill in someway, a comfortably warm room with do just fine. Yes, at this age a slurry of formula and small, whole seeds would be good. Did you try and get him/her to drink yet, as we want to make sure they are well hydrated before we begin trying to feed.

Karyn


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

The only suggestion I'm going to make, because your in great hands already, is to use a different water bowl (other than what you have hanging in the cage) and set it on the bottom of the cage. 
He's a cutie - thanks for helping him


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> The only suggestion I'm going to make, is to use a different water bowl (other than what you have hanging in the cage) and set it on the bottom of the cage.


Yes, I agree, good eyes Msfreebird. Many of us use small ramekins, for water and seeds, like in this link.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ramekin.jpg

Karyn


----------



## Mpberrigan (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Msfreebird, I had one hanging and one at the bottom just in case, I wasnt sure what it would prefer!  
So I tried to get it to drink, with the shot glass. It did take a few sips.. But I had a hard time holding it.. I looks afraid..  Does it drink a lot?
I noticed it was peking the ground so I put a plate of seed down there too.. It also pekked at the piece of bread..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Mpberrigan said:


> ( Does it drink a lot?
> I noticed it was peking the ground so I put a plate of seed down there too.. It also pekked at the piece of bread..


Pigeons usually drink only after eating, but me nclined to drink more if they have diarrhea.

Yes, leave a deep spill proof bowl of seeds around for him to practice eating. Also, put some seed on the ground and move the seed with your finger. This will help generate an interest and get him started on learning to pick up and move the seed back with the tongue, which they learn when trying to eat.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Mpberrigan said:


> Thanks Msfreebird, I had one hanging and one at the bottom just in case, I wasnt sure what it would prefer!
> So I tried to get it to drink, with the shot glass. It did take a few sips.. But I had a hard time holding it.. I looks afraid..  Does it drink a lot?
> I noticed it was peking the ground so I put a plate of seed down there too.. It also pekked at the piece of bread..


When guiding his beak into the tepid water, keep your finger tips to the side of his beak, as this will feel more natural to him and encourage him to drink more, after a few times he should hopefully start to get the idea and self-water. Right now he is at the curious age and will peck at and mouth at things, try breaking the bread up into very small pieces (whole wheat would be better if you have some around) and as Trees Gray mentions, outside of having some seeds in a small dish, spread some around for him to hunt and peck at and peck along with him, by crooking your finger, like when nervously taping with your forefinger, and tap at the seeds with him.

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi mpb,


If you can softly grasp or softly massage his Beak, from the front, warm slightly moist finger tip pads...


You can get him 'Nuzzling' ( Asking to be fed, since your gesture in his terms, is one of inviting him to be fed...)


You can feed him whole Seeds, smaller size whole Seeds are best to begin with, by using your Hand, to imitate closely-enough, the operation of his Pigeon-Parent's Beak and Throat, from which your youngster is used to eating, with which he has unto now, been fed.


The Seeds roll down the trough of your fingers, Hand tilted slightly toward him, as seen in this image, here -






Image was taken as we were headed up to the up-stroke and almost there, where, Hand Tils a little more, for the Seeds to roll into his opening Beak.


This is an easy for them, easy for you, Natural, safe, happy way for them to be fed, and, they understand it instantly, participating with enthusiasm.


He will wish to have a natural rythum of moving his Head and Neck somewhat up, and down...his Beak opens on the up stroke, and, he swallows on the down stroke.

He will know the rythum, so just gently initiate a slight up and down, then follow his lead.



It is effecient, and allows you to provide a good sized Meal, in only a minute or two.



Lay out a Towel, on a table top, and feed him there, thus catching any fallen Seeds.





Post some images of his poops? Good close up, in focus ones...



Good luck!



Phil
Lv


----------



## Mpberrigan (Aug 22, 2010)

Great news! I think he eats on his own!! I went to buy some seeds specially for pigeons ( the ones I had before were for parakeet) I put some in the hanging box, some in a bowl and some spread on the floor. He began eating those in the box, than went for the ones on the floor! I watched him for a while, he seems to be actually eating them, not just peking! I'll keep an eye on him to see if he drinks by himself also.. Here is another picture of him a few minutes ago.
I dont have any of his poop, they get all mixed up with stuff on the bottom.. I did see him poop earlier, it is kind of greenish. By the way, I'll changed the grit as soon as my hubbie comes back from work..

Now is it normal for him to sqeak or quak?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Newspaper might be better for the floor of the cage. You would be able to clearly see how his poops are looking, which is important for telling health problems. Also, he may peck at and eat whatever that is on the floor of the cage. That probably wouldn't be good for him. If you like, you can then cover the newpaper with paper towel, and when soiled, just take out the paper toweling and put in a clean one. What is it that you have in the cage?


----------



## Mpberrigan (Aug 22, 2010)

Its dry corn.. I used it with lovebirds.. They tend to eat whatever they find and this stuff was easy for them to digest. I will change it. Isnt grit necessary??
Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is GREAT news! 

Offer him a spill proof bowl of water now. Make sure he drinks a nice big gulp of water after he eats.


Great picture of the youngster eating Phil! Quite a striking looking baby too!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi mpb,



Good news indeed!



Yes, definitely throw out all that stuff we see on the Cage Bottom...

Just use White Paper Towels, two layers...

That way, things are clean, and, you can see and photograph the poops/urates...and it eliminates any danger of him eating the whatever-it-is-stuff.




Also please, supervise his eating.

At this age, they can over eat and injur themselves for it.

Allow him one small Seed Bowl, with about two Tablespoons of Seeds in it.


Once he is done with that, a later Meal can be provided, assuming you can check his Crop, and, find his prior meal to be passing alright.


For drinking, guide his Beak gently into a low Cup of tepid Water, keeping your finger tips on his Beak as you do so, as he drinks...and, he should drink just fine that way.

If he is drinking on his own, that will be fine, and you can leave a little deepish Bowl or flat bottom Cup of Water in there for him.



Good luck!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

It is normal for them at this age to 'squeak', 'honk' or 'quack' when being fed, or when eating on their own...usually also accompanied by Wing and Shoulder humping-motions or actual flapping even, as they eat.


----------



## Mpberrigan (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey people!
Just wanted to let you know that Pigeon is doing great! Its eating and drinking on its own! Thanks all for your help!

What should I do next? Can we set him free? If so, when?

Marie


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello the pigeon will ned a soft release after 40 days minimum not before. The pigeon neds to be released in to a flock where there is a food supply but would be better first going in to an aviary. Days 27-39 are spent flap walking, short hopping and short flying in the vicinity of the nest or where it's home is (now your place)! Best of luck Jayne


----------



## Mpberrigan (Aug 22, 2010)

Baby's grown fast, here's a pic of him flapping around! He'll be ready soon!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

That pigeon was lucky to have you  Good work


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Great pic. Nice bird. Good job! Thanks for the update.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Your doing awesome........*


----------

